# аккордеоны Юпитер



## bombastic (25 Ноя 2013)

Слышал, что Юпитер (Гусаров) начал выпускать крутые аккордеоны с цельной планкой. выбором, расширенные, да ещё и могут поспорить с итальянцами..
Так ли это, и почему так? Если Вы знаете что то о их новых инструментах, большая просьба не разводить демогогию о китае и их старых неудачных моделях, речь о новых! Спасибо!


----------



## Koruk (25 Ноя 2013)

Они полностью цельнопланочные(и правая и левая)?


----------



## bombastic (25 Ноя 2013)

да, на сайте появилась модель новая, а до меня дошли слухи, о том, что они достойны. кто разрушит или подтвердит этот миф? http://www.bayanjupiter.ru/


----------



## Koruk (25 Ноя 2013)

Я тоже интересуюсь этими инструментами. Говорят, что для обучения в ВУЗе они не подходят. Максимум для училища. Кто-нибудь опровергнет эту оценку?


----------



## uri (26 Ноя 2013)

В 41 клавишу г...но,а вот , в 45 могут быть ничего,там левая полностью от баяна,цельная планка,насчёт правой не уверен...когда писал гусарову,мутно ответил..


----------



## bombastic (25 Янв 2014)

Короче узнал я всё - инструменты корейские. 300-350 т.р. экземпляр. За определённую сумму ателье доводит его "до ума" и он по цене приближается к Пиджини и инструменту "аля юпитер Шишкина", на счет качества опять же не уверен...
в общем кот в мешке.


----------



## oleg45120 (25 Янв 2014)

*bombastic*,
откуда взялась такая цена? Насколько я знаю, они в районе 220 тыс стоят


----------



## zet10 (25 Янв 2014)

Это на 41 клавишу у него 220 стоит,а на 45 клавиш 300-350 тысяч рублей(безумная для Кореи цена)
Bombastic прав!


----------



## Petrovich (26 Янв 2014)

У Баринова на 41 клавишу стоит 110, а на 45 стоит 220


----------



## bombastic (26 Янв 2014)

Petrovich писал:


> Petrovich


а что качество? не знаете случайно?


----------



## zet10 (26 Янв 2014)

Уверен что за эти деньги у Баринова хорошего инструмента не купишь.Те же итальянские Аккордеоны у него стоят от 300 тыс,с какой стати тогда настоящему Юпитеру стоить в два раза дешевле?
Баяны же не стоят у него "так дешево"))... Там цена начинается от 450 тыс рублей,почему же хороший Аккордеон должен тогда у него должен стоить 120 тыс рублей?


----------



## oleg45120 (26 Янв 2014)

http://bayan.ru/catalog/product/425http://bayan.ru/catalog/product/425 Вот тут цена


----------



## bombastic (26 Янв 2014)

Уважаемый Олег! Вы наверняка всю жизнь прожили в России, и знаете свою родину. Зачем же показывать на ценник, когда действительность с реальностью здесь несопоставима и является более, чем меньшинством.
Я лично общался с фабрикой, и через меня (по факту осмотра) проходили более 5 таких инструментов ( в данном случае баянов и 1 аккордеон) - за 300 тыс, выборных юпитеров 1-2 моделей, и их всех возвращали на доработку по гостендеру. Зачем же так утверждать о цене, когда фабрика неформально просит ещё столько же за доведение их до ума.


----------



## Jupiter (26 Янв 2014)

oleg45120 писал:


> http://bayan.ru/catalog/product/425http://bayan.ru/catalog/product/425



Это инструменты Гусарова,которые продаёт Войтенко. Не путайте "бычьи яйца с Северным сиянием"
Сайт Юпитера Баринова www.bajan.ru

Аккордеоны фабрика под управлением С.М.Баринова НЕ ПРОИЗВОДИТ...Только в целях эксперимента с Итальянцами( правая итальянцев-ВВ,Vignoni ,левая "Юпитер и цена там как сказал Zet10...

bombastic писал:


> Я лично общался с фабрикой, и через меня (по факту осмотра) проходили более 5 таких инструментов ( в данном случае баянов и 1 аккордеон) - за 300 тыс, выборных юпитеров 1-2 моделей, и их всех возвращали на доработку по гостендеру. Зачем же так утверждать о цене, когда фабрика неформально просит ещё столько же за доведение их до ума.



За 300 тысяч - это у Гусарова...у Баринова минимальная цена на модель №2 - 400 тысяч


----------



## zet10 (26 Янв 2014)

Спасибо Коль! Внес тут некоторым ясность,а то все с вверх наголову перевернули!
Вообще это БЕЗОБРАЗИЕ,использовать один и тот же бренд "Юпитер" двумя фабриками!!
Что касаемо Баринова ,то это действительно "Юпитер", но при чем тут Северно Корейский Гусаров? Там бы и назвал свои инструменты типа 
Хун Весть Че.


----------



## Jupiter (26 Янв 2014)

zet10 писал:


> Хун Весть Че


Да по большому счёту это так и есть. Хотя попадаются аккордеоны(если московской сборки) не плохие. Но там нет корейских голосов...
Да.конечно плохо,что одно название у двух абсолютно противоположных по качеству фирм...
Отсюда вывод: берите итальянские аккордеоны..Всё таки аккордеоны они делают лучше... Акко - это баян с клавишами...по звуку. Нельзя ставить полностью цельную планку.Хватило бы баса...


----------



## zet10 (26 Янв 2014)

Jupiter,полностью согласен!
Абсолютно правильный вывод!


----------



## internetbayan (27 Янв 2014)

У нас теперь и гармошки со звуком Юпитера-очень жалко,что в погоне за современными тенденциями(репертуаром итд) инструменты теряют свою самобытность.


----------

